# OPPO Blu-ray Players Giveaway Qualification Thread



## Sonnie

*OPPO Blu-ray Players Giveaway Qualification Thread

Win one of three OPPO Blu-ray Disc Players BDP-80 | BDP-83 | BDP-83SE*

*BDP-80*









*BDP-83*









*BDP-83SE*








*OPPO Digital and Home Theater Shack*... have teamed up to give three lucky members the opportunity to win one of the best Blu-ray disc players on the market today!



Qualification period is from _*August 25, 2010 through October 10, 2010*_.
Qualifying members must be registered by September 30, 2010 in order to qualify.
A random drawing will be held the week after October 10, 2010 from the qualified entries.
You must have a minimum total post count of 10 posts in the forums.(_*Minimum 25 word count!*_)
*>>>* *Members that already have a post count of 10 posts may already meet this requirement if word count is met.* *<<<*

Your audio/video equipment must be listed in our Home Theater Equipment forum.

Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway using THIS THREAD BELOW[/URL]. 

NOTE: Qualifying members must be registered by September 30, 2010 in order to qualify.

SHIPPING: Shipping cost to a USA address is included. If you are in foreign land and win the unit, you must provide a USA address for shipping. Someone else will have to be responsible for shipping to you.


Best of luck... :T


*This is the QUALIFICATION THREAD ONLY... comments or questions should be posted in the Discussion Thread*


----------



## 1hagop

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway. Thanks.


----------



## dwr

I am qualified please enter me in the drawing. Thanks!


----------



## ndurantz

I am qualified and would LOVE to win one of these! Preferrably, the Oppo 83 SE, but I am not picky!! :bigsmile:


----------



## PrimeMover

I too am qualified, please drop my name in the hat!


----------



## Lonely Raven

I too am qualified, and would like to be entered in this drawing. 

I have a perfect place for one of these units!


----------



## Jon Liu

I'm qualified!!! Thanks again guys!


----------



## evan

I'm in


----------



## Gelinas

I am qualified and would love to be entered in this giveaway.
Thanks!


----------



## kfalls

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway. Thanks.


----------



## SilentJ20

I am qualified and would love to replace my buggy BDP1600!


----------



## flamingeye

I`m pretty sure I qualify and thank`s for the opportunity


----------



## s52e368

do want. am qualified. gimme oppo


----------



## gmichael

I am qualified. Please enter me.


----------



## darrellh44

I'm qualified and all in with every finger and toe crossed. :bigsmile:

Thanks,
Darrell


----------



## wetcoast

Enter me too please!


----------



## jmy2469

I am qualified. Sign me up!


----------



## tonyvdb

I am also qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway.

All the best to everyone who enters.


----------



## Rightbrained

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the drawing.


----------



## cbw723

I am also qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway for the OPPO Blue-ray players. It is about time for me to upgrade, and these players look mighty sweet.

Thanks!
CBW


----------



## DVDIT

I am qualified please enter me in the drawing. Thanks!


----------



## Toby Jack

I am qualified and would love to be entered for the drawing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## atledreier

Good luck, me!


----------



## raZorTT

I'm qualified, please enter me in the competition. Thanks guys!

Simon


----------



## Zeiggie

I am qualified and would love to win one of these players. Thanks


----------



## drrick

I too have qualified, and would like to be entered in the drawing. It's funny, I was just looking at these players again today, thinking how nice it would be to have one!


----------



## tcarcio

I am qualified and would love to win one of these.:clap:Thanks Sonny and Oppo for doing this...:T


----------



## sadhill

I'm in too, thank you Sonnie and Oppo for this giveaway


----------



## ohcello

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway. Thanks.


----------



## KalaniP

I'm qualified and would very much like a chance to win one of these fine Oppo players. Thanks!


----------



## bigbwb

I should also be qualified, please enter me in to win!

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## Ttime17

I am qualified please enter me in the drawing. Thanks!


----------



## ccs86

I am qualified and would love a real bluray player!


----------



## TypeA

Im qualified because I just posted my audio/video equipment thread in the correct area, and I talk so much that I easily satisfy your whole 'word count' thingy Please enter me and then pick me pick me!!!!


----------



## shinksma

I am qualified, and would love another Oppo player for my family room.

Shinksma
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sportflyer

I am qualified , please enter me in the drawing. Thanks


----------



## bambino

I think i'm qualified, It just so happens i need a new blu-ray! Best of luck to everyone.:T


----------



## tnbug

Hope i am qualified and would love to be entered in this giveaway.


----------



## bensl

count me in!

***crosses fingers***


----------



## WhatHappend

I am qualified please enter me in the drawing. 

Great giveaway idea!!!


----------



## Jason_Nolan

Please put my name into the drawing.


----------



## Bear5K

I am definitely qualified. I really like my '83, but would appreciate an '83SE even better. ;-)


----------



## camtah

I would like to be considered for this giveaway as well. I have the 83 and I have been extremely happy with it
Thanks


----------



## docrings

Can't wait! Qualified poster.

This would be a great addition to our base chapel on our overseas military base! 

Nothing hurts a worship service quite like lousy A/V gear 

Cheers,

Doc Rings
US Navy
Okinawa, Japan


----------



## Doc

I am qualified, please count me in too.


----------



## villain3g

I am qualified and would love to win one of these players. Thanks


----------



## ripcard

Qualified. Please enter me in the contest. Thanks.


----------



## WJK59

I'm qualified and would like to be entered in the giveaway - thanks!


----------



## zryder

I am qualified and would love to be entered into the drawing! Thanks


----------



## sailcappy

I am so qualified! I already have the non SE soooooo.........:innocent:


----------



## azjimmy

Qualified! Enter me please. Perhaps I could phrase that better...


----------



## dalto

I am also qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway.


----------



## tagaiz

I'm qualified and want to entered.


----------



## HTNut42

Looks like I am qualified, and would very much appreciate being entered! Good luck everyone!


----------



## RobertR

I'm qualified. Please enter me in the drawing. Thanks.


----------



## RayJr

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway. Thanks.

RayJr


----------



## tpaxadpom

I am qualified and would like to be entered in this giveaway.

Thanks,
tpaxadpom


----------



## corock

i am qualified and would like to win this giveaway


----------



## Josuah

I'm in! Long time since I dropped in, the email I got about this contest prompted me to do so.


----------



## husker43

I am qualified. Please put me in the drawing thank you Home Theater Shack!!!


----------



## daniel

I missed the last line. So I'm qualified, please enter me in the contest.
Best luck to all.


----------



## Pikefish

I am that qualified!
Ooh yeah could use one of these, to help me stop missing my PS3.


----------



## MixxMaster

woohoo! I'm now qualified. It's nice to see a good giveaway. Please enter me, thanks!


----------



## robsong

please enter me thanks.


----------



## Philnick

I'm qualified. I've made my equipment posting and had more posts than needed long ago. Please enter me in the contest.

As an analog audio guy with a fair-sized SACD and DVD-Audio collection - and a burgeoning Blu-ray collection that contains lots of music disks, I'm particularly interested in the BDP-83 SE, but I'd settle for an BDP-83. 

I'm running a Panasonic PT-AE2000U, throwing a 1080p image 9'6" wide by 5'4."


----------



## kflory

I qualify and would like to be entered in the in the drawing. 

Thanks!


----------



## fusionrx

I am qualified and would like to be entered in the contest. I'd love to win some Blu-ray for my system (its the one part I am missing).


----------



## angelod307

hello, i believe i am qualified. and if i am, i would love to be entered. i just the other day came across these players, and hope to see a 83 or se in my future. warm regards, angelo


----------



## DWJ

I am qualified and would also like to be entered into the drawing please.

Thanks for the *oppo*-rtunity!:rofl:

(appo-logies for that):doh:


----------



## Magialisk

I am qualified and would love to be entered in the drawing for an Oppo. Thank you HomeTheaterShack and Oppo for this promotion!


----------



## falcon802

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway. Thanks.


----------



## antr

Qualified, and would be appreciated to participate in this giveaway thread

//Anders


----------



## patchesj

I am qualified and REALLY need a BD player.....


----------



## PassingInterest

I'm qualified and would like to be entered. Thanks!


----------



## sandbagger

I am qualified to be entered in this drawing and would be honored to add the OPPO to my equipment rack

Thank you


----------



## LMN8R

I qualify and would appreciate being entered into the drawing.


----------



## Rhuarc

I am qualified and would like to be entered!


----------



## ironglen

I am qualified! Please enter me in this giveaway.
Thanks! :dumbcrazy:


----------



## ringbearer3791

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway. Thanks.


----------



## 11B2P

I am qualified and would like to enter.

Thank you to Home Theater Shack for this opportunity.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StuBerger

I am qualified and would love to enter!


----------



## brandonnash

I too am qualified. Please enter me in the drawing. Thanks shack and oppo!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sir Terrence

I would like to throw my hat in the game!


----------



## vitod

I'm in. 

Thanks!


----------



## D Wulf

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway. Thanks.

David


----------



## peterselby7

I'm qualified. Hope I win! Love to have an extra BR player. Need a new one anyway.


----------



## bjb

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveway.

Thanks


----------



## dougc

Please count me in!


----------



## Lucasd2002

I'm in.


----------



## mtbdudex

Count me in as well, here is my gear posting fwiw http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-systems-equipment/32480-my-gear-mtbdudex.html#post286138


----------



## Binary

I am qualified and would like to be entered.


----------



## bmurphy2121

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway. Thanks.


----------



## erwinbel

I am qualified please enter me in the drawing. Thanks!


----------



## XEagleDriver

I too am qualified, please drop my name in the hat!

XEagleDriver


----------



## uncle

I'm qualified, please add my name to the list. 

Thanks


Uncle.


----------



## HillCountry

I am qualified please enter me in the drawing. Thanks!


----------



## gfrancis0

Please put my name into the Oppo Hopper.


----------



## rosco968

Let me in...I want one of those bad boys.


----------



## whonc

I'm in, good luck for all of you.


----------



## parelbri

I'm qualified and would most definitely like to be considered for this giveaway.


----------



## ALPHUX

I am qualified and would LOVE to be entered in the giveaway. Thanks.


----------



## Jerm357

I am qualified please enter me in the drawing. Thanks! raying:raying:raying:


----------



## Barumba

Hi, guys and gals. I am a qualified member for the OPPO draw and would like to be registered. Looking forward to the big day of the draw, with fingers, eyes, toes, legs, arms crossed!!!
As always, Cheers!


----------



## mrstampe

I'm qualified too! Thanks for keeping these great giveaways coming!!

mark


----------



## bearberry

I'm qualified! Thanks to the Shack for setting up such a great giveaway :clap:

Now to get back to speaker-building and dedicated home theatre room planning and ...

bearberry


----------



## Fresh Meat

I am qualified - please enter me in :wave:


----------



## Emuc64

I qualify for the contest, so I'm entering my name into the qualification thread. Yay!!


----------



## sub_crazy

I am qualified.

Thanks for another great giveaway Sonnie.


----------



## MrPorterhouse

I am qualified , please enter me in the drawing. Thanks


----------



## sparky77

Count me in!


----------



## toyotafan

I am qualified, please enter me in the drawing.


----------



## lbstyling

Im qualified - please enter me .
Thankyou.
:T


----------



## Trizzly

I am qualified. Please enter me in the drawing. Thank you!!!


----------



## southworth

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway. Thanks.


----------



## Funkmonkey

I am qualified and would like to be included in the giveaway, please.
Cheers


----------



## SturmMD

I am qualified, please enter me into the drawing.


----------



## mconner

I am qualified, please enter me into the drawing.

Thanks


----------



## antr

Count me in


----------



## Darkstar_Surfer

I believe I am now qualified as I have the required post counts and have listed my home theater set up so please enter me in the draw.

I do live in the UK but I have relatives in the US that will forward it for me.


----------



## mjg100

I am qualified please enter me in the drawing. Thank you.


----------



## soundoff

Hey everyone, I have an older version of an Oppo dvd and all I can say is its amazing ! I would welcome the chance to compare the two platforms HD version against the Blue ray.

I have met the criteria and submit this as my application.

best of luck to all


----------



## SurfHB

Please enter me in the drawing as well.


----------



## whines

I'm qualified, please enter me! Thanks!


----------



## iponk1322

I'm qualified to enter this drawing..
If I win and I could choose, I would prefer the BDP-83SE, please.. :bigsmile:


----------



## fitzwaddle

I.R. Qualified, and ready to adopt any of those Oppos!

I'll start making space in my rack now - wait, I don't have a rack - OK, I'll start building a rack now.


----------



## Guest

I'm qualified and I wanna WIN!


----------



## 4U2NVME

Can I please be added to the contest, looking forward to spending time here. Odds better then the lottery ticket I keep playing, so I must be almost guaranteed to win


----------



## Aesop

I'm qualified and would be very grateful to be entered into this contest.


----------



## fergi

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway. Thanks.


----------



## maxhuey

Ok, let me join in here, I am sure I am qualify by now....count me in!


----------



## alg8er

sure, why not. I qualify, give me a blue-ray player!


----------



## ridecolby

I believe I qualify please enter my name. Lets hear it for the shack and their great giveaways.


----------



## Highside

I am qualified. Thanks Shack!!!


----------



## Coytee

Here's my self promotional vote!


----------



## dcherne

I just realized I posted here on Aug 24th, before the official start of the contest on August 25th. So I am posting again to let you know that I am qualified and would like to be entered into the contest. Thanks.


----------



## onebadmonte

I am qualified. Please enter me in the drawing. Thanks


----------



## MarkMac

I am qualified, and I would like to be entered in the drawing. Thanks.


----------



## q2bon2b

Why not! I am qualified and would like to be entered for the drawing. Thanks.


----------



## looneybomber

I am qualified. Wow, page 6 already.


----------



## vann_d

Please enter me! I'm qualified and really need a bluray player! -v


----------



## pbc

Qualified and would love to win!


----------



## binarylinguist

I am qualified and willing to win. =)


----------



## leej

I believe that I am qualified for this drawing and would like to be entered
Please, enter me in the drawing for the Oppo Blue-Ray Disk Player.
Thank You
Lee J


----------



## Voodoo Rufus

I have searched my posts and believe myself to be qualified.

Please enter me in this cool contest.

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## ccdoggy

Throw my name in the hat. would make one of a player.


----------



## perritterd

I am qualified and would love to be entered in this giveaway.
Thanks!


----------



## jjmbxkb

I'm qualified. Count me in.


----------



## panaman

i am qualified please enter me


----------



## XxxBERRYxxX

Please enter me in this sweet contest....I was going to order one on Monday, maybe I should wait.


----------



## ronbon

I am qualified and would like to enter the contest. Ron


----------



## rkcp

I am qualified and would like to enter the contest. Thank you.

Ravi


----------



## bknights

I am qualified and would like to enter the contest. Thank you.

bknights


----------



## gsmollin

I thought I already entered this contest. There is another thread with similar content. Enter me in the contest, again.


----------



## GWCR

Have received some great advice from this site. Now hope to receive one of these players!

I have met the qualifications. Please enter me in the giveaway.

Thanks!

GWCR


----------



## Guiria

I am qualified please enter me into the drawing. Thanks!


----------



## jwhite8086

I'm qualified and would like to be entered in the giveaway


----------



## Stele

I'm qualified, please enter me into the draw.

Thanks all.


----------



## Cind3r

I'm qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway.

Thanks


----------



## MichiganMan

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway. Thanks.


----------



## jagman

I am qualified and would love any of the BD players!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sga2

I am qualified and would like to be entered in the Oppo giveaway. Thanks!

Regards,
sga2


----------



## sparkymt

I am qualified and would love the chance to own one of these beautiful blu-ray players. As of right now, I do not have a blu-ray player. ....So yes, I do have a spot for one of these. Hook me up please.


----------



## FlashJim

Add me to the list!


----------



## Jason1976

i am qualified. is this all I have to do to enter?


----------



## jpk

I am qualified, please enter me.
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## its_bacon12

Qualified to enter! Thanks!

Ryan


----------



## Ronm1

Yep, qual'd enter please!!


----------



## mlkmgr

Qualified. Sign me up. Make me a winner!


----------



## altahometheatre

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway. Thanks.


----------



## D rock

I am qualified please enter me in the contest.


----------



## Andre

I am qualified please enter me into the contest


----------



## GranteedEV

Qualified? Yep, I am! Now please, if you could enter myself into the contest... it would be wonderful.


----------



## 1Michael

I is qualified.


----------



## denydog

I qualify for, and would like to be included in the giveaway.


----------



## TVReplay

I am qualified. Please add me to the list. Thanks.


----------



## Wilberfaust

I'm Qualified, mate. Will be delighted to win one of the Oppo's!


----------



## ojojunkie

I'm qualified... pls. count me in the draw. Hopefully this my 1st BD player and a big upgrade to my Oppo 980 dvd player. . .


----------



## MatrixDweller

Man I would love any of these...please count me in with other billion entrants.


----------



## snowmanick

I too am qualified and would like to be entered in the contest. Thanks.


----------



## doctorcilantro

Qualified. I _used _to own one, and would like to again!


----------



## counsil

I am qualified.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## technimac

I'm qualified, and have a 971H, but that BD83 would get the best out of my new Panny G20. Please enter me in the contest


----------



## koyaan

I own 2 Oppo plaers and love them, so I guess I'm qualified.


----------



## jjevans74

I am qualified and would love to be entered for a chance to win!!!

J


----------



## needspeed52

I am qualified, PLEASE ENTER ME...THANK YOU


----------



## bclare

I'm qualified, please enter me too.


----------



## torceador

Good day,

I am qualified. Please enter me into the drawing for a blu-ray player. 

I have enjoyed reading and answering a few posts already. Keep up the good work.

Carl


----------



## DeBo

I'm qualified. Please enter me into this fabulous drawing.


----------



## SteveCallas

I would like to be entered.


----------



## k0rww

I'm qualified and ready, thanks.


----------



## hakunatata

I am qualified for the giveaway and would like to be entered into the contest. Thank you and no wammies!


----------



## Rudy81

I am qualified and would also like to be entered in the giveaway contest.


----------



## Infrasonic

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway. This would be great, Oppo is the BEST! Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## BigPines

I have qualified and would like to be entered.

Thanks again Home Theater Shack!

Mike


----------



## kudo11

Hi. I am qualified and want to be entered in to this giveaway. Thank you very much. MERT.


----------



## grn1969c10

I am qualified please enter me in the drawing. Thanks!


----------



## Radarlock

I'm qualified. Count me in.


----------



## akeoo7

I think I qualify, If I do: Count Me In Please.
How can I be sure?
Nice day to you all


----------



## DeanHT

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway. Thank You.


----------



## sportflyer

I am qualified . Please enter me for the draw. Tks


----------



## 240V

I am qualified. Just under the wire, ha ha.


----------



## Sonnie

200 Entries... WOW!

Let's see who the lucky winners are!


----------



## Sonnie

*We have winners!*


Congratulations to *erwinbel* who wins the BDP-83SE OPPO Blu-ray Player!


Congratulations to *patchesj* who wins the BDP-83 OPPO Blu-ray Player!


Congratulations to *vann_d* who wins the BDP-80 OPPO Blu-ray Player!


Please shoot me a PM to acknowledge you have won and setup the delivery of the units. :T


Thanks for being part of the Shack!


----------



## fitzwaddle

Nooooooooooooooo 

I mean congratulations :heehee:


----------



## 4U2NVME

congratulations, but I think you misspelled my name, it look nothing like the three names there


----------



## sub_crazy

fitzwaddle said:


> Nooooooooooooooo
> 
> I mean congratulations :heehee:


LOL:rofl:

That was my same reaction before I scrolled down and read your reply:bigsmile:

Congrats to all the winners and thanks Sonny and the HTS for the opportunity.


----------



## bambino

Congatulations to all the winners hope enjoy your new units.:sn:


----------



## Jason1976

i'm sad :sad: but Congatulations to all the winners. I hope they enjoy their blu ray players.


----------



## fusionrx

I was hoping... but congratulations on the winners getting their new players. Isn't there some mandatory rule about showing a photo of the winning person enjoying their prize?


----------



## q2bon2b

Congrats to the lucky winners. And just so that there will not be a total shock comes April 15th, set aside a little $$ for the little tax bill just in case this absolutely needs to be reported *cough*


----------



## fusionrx

^^^ works for the IRS


----------



## q2bon2b

fusionrx said:


> ^^^ works for the IRS


Nope, let's just say it was an interesting lesson in the past . . .:crying:


----------



## angelod307

congrats to all the winners!!!!


----------



## akeoo7

Congrats to all the winners, enjoy your prizes.
Hard luck for the rest of us LOL.


----------



## hakunatata

congrats to the winners, wish I was one of them. If one of the winners doesn't want to pay the tax bill for the prize, you can always give it to me


----------

